# Festplatte aus defektem Notebook



## Guggy (20. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe heute erfahren das mein Notebook leider tot ist.
Mit einer Reparatursumme von über 500€ ist es ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. *schnief*

Nun wollte ich die Daten von der Festplatte retten und habe mir ein externes Gehäuse für die kleine Platte gekauft. Gut uns schön, aber wie überrede ich jetzt meinen PC diese Platte auch zu finden?
Ich höre das die Platte kurz arbeitet, aber sie wird mir nirgends angezeigt.
Liegt es daran das Windows drauf ist?
Oder das mein PC ja selbst Laufwerk C,D und E hat?

Kann mir bitte jemand einen Rat geben?
Die Daten sind mir doch sehr wichtig!

lg
Guggy


----------



## Nico Graichen (20. März 2007)

Hi und willkommen im Forum

Wird denn die Platte in der Datenträgerverwaltung (Rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz --> Verwalten) angezeigt?
Bzw. wird in der Systray das Symbol für ein USB-Gerät angezeigt?
Gibt es Fehlermeldungen im EventLog?


----------



## PC Heini (21. März 2007)

Hallo Guggy
Kannst Du die Festplatte Jumpern? Wenn ja, setz den Jumper auf Cable Selekt. Sollte so gehen.

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## KlaDi (21. März 2007)

Hallo,

also bei meinem externen Gehäuse ist es so, das ich den Jumper am besten auf Master setze, dann wird meine Festplatte auf jeden Fall erkannt und auch im Explorer, Datenträgerverwaltung etc. angezeigt.

Gruß KlaDi.

PS: Vielleicht ist auch die Platte hin!?


----------



## octo124 (21. März 2007)

Also die HD im externen auf Master inkl. die Erkennung in der Datenträgerverwaltung (es geht erstmal nicht um "Sichtbarkeit" im Arbeitsplatz).
Danach in einen Ordner auf der internen HD Testdisk entpacken und damit den MBR der externen Platte an den Controller des externen Gehäuses anpassen, indem man nach Analyse bzw. Search diesen neu schreibt.
Alternativen zu Datenrettungsprogs ganz unten im Link:
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=110869


----------



## Guggy (21. März 2007)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Also,
sie wird nicht im Explorer angezeigt und auch nicht in der Hardware.
Jumper kann ich an der Platte keine finden.
Falls es hilft hab ich sie mal fotografiert.


----------



## KlaDi (21. März 2007)

Hallo,

wie nen Jumper aussieht  weißt Du?

Also die sind auf dem Bild definitiv nicht zu sehen, weil Sie entweder an der Seite unten oder oben sind, ich vermute jetzt mal unten. Kommt darauf an, wie der Aufkleber angebracht ist. Ich weiß nicht ob es dafür ne Norm gibt!?

Gruß KlaDi.

[EDIT] Nen Jumper hat die Platte auf jeden Fall da unten rechts auch die Einstellung für Cable Select abgebildet ist.


----------



## Guggy (21. März 2007)

Das sind dann wohl die 4 Pins die nicht im Anschluß des Gehäuses stecken?
Da ist aber kein Teil was ich da umstecken kann!
Da sind nur die vier blanken Pins.

Und ja, ich weiß was ein Jumper ist.


----------



## KlaDi (21. März 2007)

Sorry, aber das hörte sich so an, als ob Du es nicht wüßtest. Hast Du vielleicht ne andere Platte, von der Du den Jumper mal nehmen könntest?

Ich hab haufenweise hier liegen.


----------



## Guggy (21. März 2007)

Die sind alle in Betrieb. *grins*

Nein, ich glaube im Keller habe noch ne alte,
aber heute habe ich leider keine Zeit mehr die zu suchen,
da ich gleich zum Elternstammtisch muß.

Ich schau morgen früh gleich mal nach.


----------



## C-H (21. März 2007)

Guggy hat gesagt.:


> Das sind dann wohl die 4 Pins die nicht im Anschluß des Gehäuses stecken?
> Da ist aber kein Teil was ich da umstecken kann!
> Da sind nur die vier blanken Pins.


 
Falls du keine Brücke findest kannst du die entsprechenden Pins auch einfach so umbiegen, daß sie Kontakt haben. Ist zwar keine elegante Lösung, aber es funktioniert wenigstens, und du kommst an deine Daten.

Und noch ein Tipp: Hat das Gehäuse ein zusätzliches externes Netzteil oder ein 2. USB-Kabel? Ein Verbraucher an USB darf nämlich nur 500 mA - ähm - verbrauchen. Zumindest beim Anlaufen zieht _jede_ Festplatte mehr. Falls USB auf dem Board korrekt implementiert ist (also laut Spezifikation), bekommt die Platte einfach nicht genügend Saft ohne zusätzliches Netzteil - und wird deshalb nicht angezeigt.
Ansonsten einfach mal mit einer Linux Live-CD starten. Achtung Werbung ;-): Knoppix liegt der aktuellen c't bei.


----------



## Guggy (23. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe im keller noch einen Jumper gefunden, er war zwar etwas groß, aber ich habs trotzdem probiert. Erst schien es so als wenn es t. Er meldete mir neue Hardware gefunden und erkannte auch das es eine Fujitsu Festplatte ist. Im nächsten Augenblick stand dann unbekanntes Gerät. Tja und jetzt findet er sie wieder gar nicht mehr, auch nicht wenn ich die Pins umbiege.
Kann es sein das die Festplatte auch einen mitgekriegt hat?
Wenn ja, kriege ich die Daten dann noch irgendwie da runter?


----------



## PC Heini (31. März 2007)

Hallo Guggy

Sorry, dass ich erst jetzt wieder reinschaue. Hat sich das Problem gelöst?

Gruss PC Heini


----------

